# Please join me to welcome….



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Good things come to those who wait, and good things come in small packages! So excited for you!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mazel Tov! I can't wait to hear how he gets along with Nickel, and vice versa. So jealous!


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I'm seeing double! Fleur is/will be an silver oversized toy who is also 17 weeks.
So obviously, I think Delta is an absolute stunner!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So deliciously cute! Congrats!

--Q


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I want a silver too! i am glad you got the right dog for your family. you have really done a lot of research and had a bit of heartache and gone through so much. so i'm so thrilled for you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! The colour on this wee guy is going to be remarkable! Congratulations!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I don't have any little guys but I gotta admit that they are sooooo cute! 

And a beautiful colour.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations!! Delta is positively precious!!:love2: I am tickled to hear you've added a new *silver* gem to your life. I just know Nickel is going to be a terrific big brother.:nod: I bet he and Delta "click" from the start. Have a wonderfully happy time of it, and keep those pictures coming.:smile:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations! He's just squishable!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness - Delta is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG...what an _*adorable*_ pup! I love the flying-over-grass shot and the 'blanket' picture (what an expression). I have puppy envy. 

I didn't get to see Merlin's color change so I'm looking forward to watching another silver grow up. I've always found silvers unique because of the color variations--it will be fun to see him next to Nickel.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So FLUFFY!! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh wow, she's gorgeous! I'm with Rowan on this "having puppy envy"! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Delta is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I love that face! Beautiful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, my, that one in the basket peering out melts the heart. He is such a pretty boy!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, look at that face! What a cutie! We'll give you a few hours with him, but then you have to come back here and post more pictures! :wink:


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

He is so beautiful!!! You did a great job waiting and finding the right one for you! Wishing you many years of fun and enjoyment


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Schnauzerpoodle: your new boy is beautiful ! Congratulations. I hope you have many, many happy and healthy years together


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Every time I see his pictures I want him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

He is an absolute beauty!! Congratulations!


----------

